# i carry your heart



## eva527

Can someone tell me how to say "I carry your heart" in Hungarian? It's a line from the English poet EE Cummings.

Thank you!!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello eva527 and welcome to our forum,

I don't think there is a set translation for it (still to be found out) but even with the word by word translation there may be problems. It could be: _Hordom_ (or_ Hordozom_) _a szíved_ but it sounds a bit strange and it is not sure that it translates really what the poet meant originally. If you wanted a more "intensive", "warmer" version, it could be: _Szívemben hordom szívedet_ (= I carry your heart in my heart - don't worry about the repetition, it makes it sound even more like a love poem).

I have found the following sites (here or here) where there is a translation by a known poet (Kálnoky László - the other site doesn't mention any), so it may be better if you wanted an "official" version.


It all depends on what you wish to express with it...

P.S. Wasn't he an _American_ poet?


----------



## eva527

Thank you so much, that was very helpful! I will definitely take a look at those websites.

Yes, he is an American poet. I didn't mean English has his nationality, just as the language.


----------

